# Craftsman 16" scrollsaw



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently bought a 16" sears craftsman scrollsaw and am trying to get some info on it. It is a 137-286250 model. I've looked on this site and also online for some info on it but no hits so far. I've got the manual for it but was hoping to find some background info on it. I even talked to a sears rep and he can't find it on his computer either. This scrollsaw is in mint condition, only been used once. It looks very solid and works like a charm. Anyone out there have one or knows where I can more info on it? Thanks…

prez


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is the manual for only that machine or are other machines listed as well?

I was having problems finding parts for an antique drill press from sears and looked at the original manual which included 3 other DP's.

I looked for parts for them and found what I needed.

Other than that I got nothin'.

Good luck!


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Frist of all look up Rick Hutchenson's WEB-Site (http://www.scrollsaws.com/) More than likely he owns one. Next go to toolbarn.com - I get all of my scrollsaw (oand other) replacement parts from them. Hope it helps.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

I am confused. I own the same saw. Go to sears parts direct:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/craftsman-parts/saw-parts/Model-113236090/0247/0744440/10061503/00001

and purchase what you need.


----------



## SYPUCK (May 1, 2013)

Are you sure you have the right model #? Sometimes instead of a dash in the model # you need to put a point.


----------

